
Meebo’s Reach Spikes To Over 90 Million Users With Community IM Growth - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/06/meebos-reach-spikes-to-over-90-million-users-with-community-im-growth/
======
HistoryInAction
They seem to be branching out quickly to new IM clients (facebook and gChat
recently, I've noticed) and expanding their staff (current intro box says
they're up to 90).

Has anyone worked with their API/do they have one? It'd be a useful thing to
develop with a single source's API and be able to utilize all these different
communications options in a single system.

